# Xpert 60 Scratch Remover



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

WHAT IS IT?

Scratch Remover Polish
Universal scratch remover and renovator for all paint types. Scratch Remover will polish out most types of common paint defects; scratches from car wash brushes, wear and tear around door handles, marks left by bird lime etc. The unique formula renovates and enhances gloss finish in one easy action. Suitable for use with foam and wool compounding pads.

WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

Easy to use, quick win results easy to use on low speed rotary machine.

PRICE

£9.95 + delivery

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

2004 Renault Clio

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

Good 8/10
Photos -before/after

I applied for the offer to trial some of the Xpert 60 range, today I am showing a review of the Scratch Remover Polish
this was the car before covered in tree sap also







So it was straight onto it, a none gentle power wash to remove the residue and prep the surface to trial the product.

After the wash you can see some offensive marks on the door panel, this car has probably never seen a valeter/detailer .



The polish itself is in a nice size bottle with distribution spout, the bottle is easy to handle and enough quantity to complete several vehicles.

the right hand side of the bonnet was completed



but the fuller effect was more evident on the door panel



there is a deeper scratch visible, but no polish will ever remove that .

Nearside completed



A pic of part of the roof completed



Offside rear quarter completed door unpolished.



Whole car completed.



PROS
Nice easy to follow instructions, nice viscosity of the product, does not stick like chewing gum in use.
Perfect level of cut, enough to do the job with minimal effort without too much worry of strike through.

CONS

None really, I have used several big name polishes and I favour this on 1st attempt.

CONCLUSION

Very worthy to add to the collection, great quick win results.

SUPPLIER AND WEBSITE

http://www.xpert-60.com/


----------

